# What test to take?



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, once again, I am trying to figure out if my thyroid is fully functional, I want to know what test I should take to check if my thyroid is fully functional.

I have taken:

TSH 3rd Generation : 1.66 
Range: .40-4.50
T4 Free : 1.4 
Range: .8-1.8

Hair loss seems to be the major concern at the moment. 
I lose a lot and I also lose eyebrows hair as well.
Been going on for about a month.

Please help!


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Also, which type of doctor should I visit?

ENT, internal medicine?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you should look at TSH, free t4, free t3, TPO and TSI as a starting point.

Lots of people have luck with ENTs...I never saw one so its hard to comment. Do you have a GP?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stress_student1 said:


> Also, which type of doctor should I visit?
> 
> ENT, internal medicine?


Did you get the FREE T3 test as per post #2 on this thread?
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=8128

If everything is working properly, the FREE T3 should be at about 75% of the range given by the lab who did the test.

Internal, DO, Naturopathic............................many get very good results with Naturopathic.

However, ENT may be more in touch w/ultra-sound re any physical damage. It's a toss up given the circumstances.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My ENT has no interest in treating thyroid disorders...he just does the surgery to remove the thyroid.


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Andros I will ask for a Free T3 test, but should I retake my TSH and Free T4 as well?
Will taking TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TSI, and TPO be enough to determine if my thyroid is normal and functional?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stress_student1 said:


> Andros I will ask for a Free T3 test, but should I retake my TSH and Free T4 as well?
> Will taking TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TSI, and TPO be enough to determine if my thyroid is normal and functional?


Since you sustained an injury to the thyroid, I personally think that TSH, FT3 and FT4 would suffice. You have no reason to think autoimmune correct?

Although trauma can and will trigger genetic autoimmune. What a conundrum. Trying to save a hard working student some money but I fear that are no short cuts; sadly.

So, the above list is good; very good (the one you wrote.)


----------



## stress_student1 (Apr 13, 2013)

one last question, would it be bad to draw blood late in the day around 3PM? or is it better in the morning?


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

When I saw an ENT, he also had no interest in dealing with treating my Graves. He said he would just take it out, but since he determined it was small and noncancerous (this wasn't proven yet) that he didn't want to take it out.

Luckily, I found a great endocrinologist. However, if you don't have one, a general practitioner is a good place to start.


----------

